# Unknown farm, Crowborough East Sussex, May 2012



## Mardy Bum (May 6, 2013)

Sadly I know nothing of the history of this farm and discovered it purely by accident on the way to Potters. I didn't manage to find Potters, ironic considering I now know it's near this farm! But the farm's 1950s interiors were a dream come true for me and more than made up for not getting to Potters(this time!).
The farm consisted of a small 2 storey house (with a celler), long wooden living quarters and a series of out houses and sheds mostly for animals. It was in a truly sorry state and a fear of falling through the thread bare wooden floors limited how many rooms I managed to explore and didn't manage to get upstairs in the main buliding or spot any bedrooms in the living quarters.


----------



## UE-OMJ (May 7, 2013)

Brings back memories. Cheers


----------



## Mars Lander (May 7, 2013)

good one, I remember seeing this I wish I had popped in now


----------



## flyboys90 (May 7, 2013)

The wall paper is great,thanks for sharing.


----------



## chubs (May 9, 2013)

so close to potters aswell!!!
i was gonner stop here also but didnt!


----------



## Stealthstar79 (May 10, 2013)

Love the fish wallpaper!
Thanks for sharing ..


----------



## Mardy Bum (May 12, 2013)

chubs said:


> so close to potters aswell!!!
> i was gonner stop here also but didnt!



I'm still kicking myself for not finding Potters!


Thanks for the kind comments guys


----------



## Ninja Kitten (May 12, 2013)

love this!


----------



## The Archivist (May 14, 2013)

It's called Steep Farm, formerly Lower Steep. I believe it was originally part of the Steep Park (Potters Manor) Estate and the long wooden buildings housed either Women's Land Army or seasonal hop pickers. Looks like they've cleared the trees recently too, I wonder what's planned?


----------



## morphlet (May 14, 2013)

That angelfish wallpaper is all too familiar. Nice find.


----------



## Mardy Bum (May 16, 2013)

The Archivist said:


> It's called Steep Farm, formerly Lower Steep. I believe it was originally part of the Steep Park (Potters Manor) Estate and the long wooden buildings housed either Women's Land Army or seasonal hop pickers. Looks like they've cleared the trees recently too, I wonder what's planned?



Ah cool!
All the trees at the front have gone, behind the buildings hasn't been touched yet, stinging nettle heaven!


----------



## Adrian Wickens (Sep 23, 2021)

The Archivist said:


> It's called Steep Farm, formerly Lower Steep. I believe it was originally part of the Steep Park (Potters Manor) Estate and the long wooden buildings housed either Women's Land Army or seasonal hop pickers. Looks like they've cleared the trees recently too, I wonder what's planned?


I lived there 1960 to 1971


----------



## Adrian Wickens (Sep 23, 2021)

Adrian Wickens said:


> I lived there 1960 to 1971


The farm was sold to
The manor’s owner and left to rot for 40 years.


----------

